# Burton Warranty Concerns



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

I have never had any issues with Burton warranty service. They actually are one of the best in the business from personal experiences and others I have heard using them. Every time I have called them they had replacement parts out within a day. I even had a jacket that was years old that they took back and fixed for me with no questions asked.


----------



## gawneds (May 17, 2012)

That may well be the case 03SVTCobra, the issue arises when good are purchased on holiday in resort where it is not possible to return the item via the store of purchase. You may be advised as I was to deal with the warranty claim in your home country but it is worth questioning at this time how it may adversely affect the solutions Burton are willing to offer. As they don't trade through Burton stores but rather authorised dealers Burton claim the issue lies not with their business practices but rather with the store of purchase. Double check the information that these "authorised dealers" give you if purchasing in outside of the country you reside in. Contact with Burton via email and phone has done little to resolve the issue.


----------



## 03SVTCobra (Mar 31, 2012)

That's crap stores usually have at least a 7 day return policy.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think it's common with any purchase out of country, you need to be aware of whether the warranty will be honoured or not.

Also, if I purchase something and it's defective, I don't expect a refund, I expect replacement with equal or greater value. If the jacket's not available anymore than I'd accept a better jacket.

I bought a Burton T6 snowboard, first day I used it the top started to delaminate. Took it for warranty service, there were no T6's left, so they gave me a brand new T7 instead.  Needless to say I've been pretty happy with their warranty service.

Heard lots of cases of people buying cell phones or other things while travelling, and having warranty issues at home.

I'd say the original store you bought it from should have dealt with it instead of passing it on to a UK store. Keep in mind that you bought it from them, where you were riding, and they shouldn't have to send the replacement to the UK.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, Burton's warranty department leaves much to be desired. I had some Foursquare pants that had the back of the leg wear through after maybe 2 hours of touching my highback while riding. Not hard riding either, just a few greens to get my legs under me to start the year. Took pictures, sent my inquiry and the response was ride with them over your highback. Not sorry we made a product with an obvious bad design.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

First off, someone, not Burton, has fucked you over and this sucks.

Burton warranties for 100% of the purchase price with a receipt, from an authorized Burton dealer. Start with that fact and maybe have one of your parents help you if you are younger.

Burton Europe should help, if not, call Burotn USA and they will get to the bottom of it. This sounds like the dealer is scamming you.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

gawneds said:


> Hi fellow boarders, I recently purchased a new Burton AK Jacket while on holiday in Whistler. The jacket demonstrated an obvious fault after three days of wear so* I returned to the store of purchase. This was an authorised Burton dealer and I was instructed by them to return it on my return home to the UK.* I returned the jacket to another authorised Burton dealer in the UK who then sent the jacket back to Burton. The jacket was deemed faulty and has since sold out meaning it can not be replaced. I am now entitled only to a wholesale refund of £150 or have to wait 5 months until September for their new range. So beware as if you can not return a Burton jacket to the original authorised dealer you will not be able to get a full refund and will only be entitled to the wholesale value which may put you at a disadvantage when choosing a new item should their prices change between seasons.


The store Fcked you not Burton. Telling you to wait until you get back seems unreasonable.

On the contrary I think Burton is doing you well by offering you a new jacket next season since this one is no longer available. Thats a standard warranty procedure in many industries. 

Having said that I would call Burton and keeping asking to speak to someone until you find someone who will listen. Explain the story as im sure they would like to know how one of their authorized dealers handled this. In addition im sure they will go out of their way to ensure you are happy just dont let me. Trust me there is no one at Burton thinking they are benefiting from screwing someone out of a warranty. Their warranty is solid, the store was not and now you are caught in a bit of a shit storm as a result.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick-Pow said:


> First off, someone, not Burton, has fucked you over and this sucks.
> 
> Burton warranties for 100% of the purchase price with a receipt, from an authorized Burton dealer. Start with that fact and maybe have one of your parents help you if you are younger.
> 
> Burton Europe should help, if not, call Burotn USA and they will get to the bottom of it. This sounds like the dealer is scamming you.





Sassicaia said:


> The store Fcked you not Burton. Telling you to wait until you get back is not unreasonable.
> 
> On the contrary I think Burton is doing you well by offering you a new jacket next season since this one is no longer available. Thats a standard warranty procedure in many industries.
> 
> Having said that I would call Burton and keeping asking to speak to someone until you find someone who will listen. Explain the story as im sure they would like to know how one of their authorized dealers handled this. In addition im sure they will go out of their way to ensure you are happy just dont let me. Trust me there is no one at Burton thinking they are benefiting from screwing someone out of a warranty. Their warranty is solid, the store was not and now you are caught in a bit of a shit storm as a result.


Both are giving you solid advice. I am not a fan of Burton, but they are good about warranty on their product. Keep trying. Them offering you a new next season jacket is pretty sweet. Sucks you have to wait, but unless you are in the Southern Hemisphere, do you really need it now anyway? I'd take them up on it unless you absolutely need the jacket now.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I just pulled out my receipt from the authorized Burton dealer in Whistler i bought my AK jacket from. Strange that there is no return policy written on the receipt. Its possible all sales are final and the only thing the store will do is help process a warranty.


----------



## fatboytim (Jan 13, 2016)

I have had terrible service from Burton, first time i returned a jacked to them, they sent me an inferior jacket back then said, they had destroyed mine and didn't have a similar one in stock to replace it, then I needed to send it back again for the same fault, several years later 7 to be precise they then said it was not covered under their "lifetime" warranty as it was 7 years old and looked warn, It seems to me they will use any excuse not to repair my jacket, also an Ak3l, I wouldn't trust their warranty claims for one minute.


----------

